# Well it is official - CONGRATULATIONS



## siobhanwf

Prince William to marry Kate Middleton

Kate Middleton and Prince William are set to marry next year

Prince William is to marry long-term girlfriend Kate Middleton next year, Clarence House has announced.

The royal engagement was announced in a brief statement released by Clarence House.

It said: "The Prince of Wales is delighted to announce the engagement of Prince William to Miss Catherine Middleton.

"The wedding will take place in the spring or summer of 2011, in London. Further details about the wedding day will be announced in due course.

"We are both very, very happy," the prince said. He had proposed on holiday in Kenya in October, giving his fiancee his mother's engagement ring.

William said using Diana's ring was "my way of making sure my mother didn't miss out on today and the excitement".

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-11765422


----------



## Miguelsantos

siobhanwf said:


> Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Kate Middleton and Prince William are set to marry next year
> 
> Prince William is to marry long-term girlfriend Kate Middleton next year, Clarence House has announced.
> 
> The royal engagement was announced in a brief statement released by Clarence House.
> 
> It said: "The Prince of Wales is delighted to announce the engagement of Prince William to Miss Catherine Middleton.
> 
> "The wedding will take place in the spring or summer of 2011, in London. Further details about the wedding day will be announced in due course.
> 
> "We are both very, very happy," the prince said. He had proposed on holiday in Kenya in October, giving his fiancee his mother's engagement ring.
> 
> William said using Diana's ring was "my way of making sure my mother didn't miss out on today and the excitement".
> 
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton


In what way or mean can this help anyone on the Portuguese forum?
Once again isn’t for these sorts of posts that the forum lounge exists?


----------



## omostra06

Miguelsantos said:


> In what way or mean can this help anyone on the Portuguese forum?
> Once again isn’t for these sorts of posts that the forum lounge exists?


some of us might be getting an invite....


----------



## siobhanwf

omostra06 said:


> some of us might be getting an invite....


I have already bought my hat Derek


----------



## santaanita

siobhanwf said:


> Prince William to marry Kate Middleton
> 
> Kate Middleton and Prince William are set to marry next year
> 
> Prince William is to marry long-term girlfriend Kate Middleton next year, Clarence House has announced.
> 
> The royal engagement was announced in a brief statement released by Clarence House.
> 
> It said: "The Prince of Wales is delighted to announce the engagement of Prince William to Miss Catherine Middleton.
> 
> "The wedding will take place in the spring or summer of 2011, in London. Further details about the wedding day will be announced in due course.
> 
> "We are both very, very happy," the prince said. He had proposed on holiday in Kenya in October, giving his fiancee his mother's engagement ring.
> 
> William said using Diana's ring was "my way of making sure my mother didn't miss out on today and the excitement".
> 
> BBC News - Royal wedding: Prince William to marry Kate Middleton


Miguelsantos EXATEMENTE.


----------



## Camerashy

With your suave sophistication, charm and good looks I am sure you will be at the top of the invitation list, Derek


----------



## omostra06

Camerashy said:


> With your suave sophistication, charm and good looks I am sure you will be at the top of the invitation list, Derek


 i wont hold my breath for the postman to bring the invite..


----------



## Miguelsantos

It is just the point that the rules should be equal for everyone, and the mods should give the example. It is obvious that there are two rules in this forum, one for some members and other to the others


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Miguelsantos said:


> It is just the point that the rules should be equal for everyone, and the mods should give the example. It is obvious that there are two rules in this forum, one for some members and other to the others


After i had a recent post remove as " Silly jokes " i sent the Moderator a message to remove me from the member list. As you can see this was not done. It seems that all my previous replies to PM's have been removed from my Private Messages folder but my inbox is still intact. 

I have the greatest respect for both Siobhan and Derek But as my friend Miguelsantos says there are two rules on this Forum. I have had a number of Posts removed or moved to the Forum Lounge. But when as post about royalty is posted that as my friend Miguelsantos pointed out this should be in the Lounge not on a Portugal Forum. 

SNIP/


----------



## jojo

Miguelsantos said:


> In what way or mean can this help anyone on the Portuguese forum?
> Once again isn’t for these sorts of posts that the forum lounge exists?


Well its of interest to british expats in Portugal and its some good news for a change (well its supposed to be). No point in getting bent out of shape about where its posted. :clap2:

So chill and enjoy!!!!! Altho I suspect we'll all be sick of "the royal wedding" in a few days/weeks!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

PETERFC said:


> After i had a recent post remove as " Silly jokes " i sent the Moderator a message to remove me from the member list. As you can see this was not done. It seems that all my previous replies to PM's have been removed from my Private Messages folder but my inbox is still intact.
> 
> I have the greatest respect for both Siobhan and Derek But as my friend Miguelsantos says there are two rules on this Forum. I have had a number of Posts removed or moved to the Forum Lounge. But when as post about royalty is posted that as my friend Miguelsantos pointed out this should be in the Lounge not on a Portugal Forum.
> 
> SNIP/


If you guys really want it moved to the lounge, I'm sure that it can be done!???

Jo xxx


----------



## scotcheddiemarble

i thought there was going to be a good punchline at the end,only to be left wondering why anyone would inflict such rubbish on the forum users,i for one have no intrest in the goings on at the cost of the british tax payer of this family of trash.


----------



## jojo

scotcheddiemarble said:


> i thought there was going to be a good punchline at the end,only to be left wondering why anyone would inflict such rubbish on the forum users,i for one have no intrest in the goings on at the cost of the british tax payer of this family of trash.


Oooohh harsh words!!! I agree to a point, but it seems that the rest of the world rather like our royal family?????? So to soften the blow of the expense, its now being widely reported that this wedding will generate millions of pounds in tourism etc!!???

Jo xxx


----------



## Miguelsantos

jojo said:


> Oooohh harsh words!!! I agree to a point, but it seems that the rest of the world rather like our royal family?????? So to soften the blow of the expense, its now being widely reported that this wedding will generate millions of pounds in tourism etc!!???
> 
> Jo xxx


The rest of the world loved Diana, since she was killed by your own government, the rest of the world believe in it, because she was pregnant by the Arabian guy killed in the same “accident”, and the rest of the world believe she was killed, because it was to embarrassing for the royal family to have an half cast brother to the future king of England. Not mentioning Charles wedding with Camilla “horse face” bolls, I believe the rest of the world general opinion isn’t very keen on the royal family, and yes jojo, be faire to all members and move this post to the forum lounge please
:clap2:


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

What does it mean to be royal ?


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> What does it mean to be royal ?


Sure Mr C we all have a bit of blue blood somewhere


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

siobhanwf said:


> Sure Mr C we all have a bit of blue blood somewhere




Surely not Siobhan. Your from the republic of Ireland. Have you become a royalist ?


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Surely not Siobhan. Your from the republic of Ireland. Have you become a royalist ?



From Eire yes. 

But if you look far enough back in anyones history there is a connection somewhere....we ALL come from the same stock 

Sure you could be related to the Kings of Ireland....does that not make you royal?


----------



## jojo

Who cares. They're a token young couple, they're in love and getting married. An excuse for a bit cheer and celebration for a change, whatever country we're in!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## siobhanwf

jojo said:


> Who cares. They're a token young couple, they're in love and getting married. An excuse for a bit cheer and celebration for a change, whatever country we're in!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


So you are coming to Portugal for the wedding party then Jo :clap2::clap2:ligatory

POSH hat obligatory


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jojo said:


> Who cares. They're a token young couple, they're in love and getting married. An excuse for a bit cheer and celebration for a change, whatever country we're in!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


 Well good luck to them and let them get on with it so. We don't need to hear about it on here though. All b.s in my opinion. lol It is also going to be a public holiday no less. A good way to help get the country out of it's present mess ? Another public holiday planned for Queenies anniversary next. pmsl

Horray Henry. 

Giddy up. lol
:spit:


----------



## siobhanwf

Well I now have TWO reasons to celebrate... THE wedding and my birthday... APRIL 29TH.

Party at my place.....


I am paying for my party and before anyone goes off on one about the cost etc to the tax payer.........

The royal family and the Middletons will foot the bill for the ceremony between them, though the cost of security will be met by the taxpayer


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Why should the tax payer foot the bill for "their" security. Let them pay for the lot I say. They can most certainly afford it (the parasites)


----------



## scotcheddiemarble

siobhanwf said:


> Well I now have TWO reasons to celebrate... THE wedding and my birthday... APRIL 29TH.
> 
> Party at my place.....
> 
> 
> I am paying for my party and before anyone goes off on one about the cost etc to the tax payer.........
> 
> The royal family and the Middletons will foot the bill for the ceremony between them, though the cost of security will be met by the taxpayer


the rubbish that you have posted regarding the scum family makes me wonder,you being irish and not a british subject,that you may have the dates wrong for the joint celebrations and it should be april 1st....


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

God save the Queen


----------



## jojo

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Why should the tax payer foot the bill for "their" security. Let them pay for the lot I say. They can most certainly afford it (the parasites)


Chill, its a celebration and it'll bring in revenue!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo

siobhanwf said:


> Well I now have TWO reasons to celebrate... THE wedding and my birthday... APRIL 29TH.
> 
> Party at my place.....


Its my daughters birthday too!! YAY!! Party time! Lifes too short so enjoy

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf

jojo said:


> Chill, its a celebration and it'll bring in revenue!
> 
> Jo xxx


And the coffers will be full.

And the wedding itself is not been paid by the State but by the parents and grandparents of the young couple. ENJOY THE CHAMPERS ...party


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

It will bring in revenue ? lol Anyone who is prepared to spend their brass on this sort of self indulgent nonsense in these hard times quite obviously have more money than sense and are very sad people indeed. As in the song :


God bless the queen, she's a .....


Has she got a new hat, or will she just wear her crown of thorns ? Were the sex pistols not knighted ? lol


----------



## jojo

Mr.Blueskies said:


> It will bring in revenue ? lol Anyone who is prepared to spend their brass on this sort of self indulgent nonsense in these hard times quite obviously have more money than sense and are very sad people indeed. As in the song :
> 
> 
> God bless the queen, she's a .....
> 
> 
> Has she got a new hat, or will she just wear her crown of thorns ? Were the sex pistols not knighted ? lol



Its hardly a self indulgent way of spending money. Some folk like all the pomp and ceremony and like to see history in the making. Its not a big deal. Like I said before, its lovely to see a young couple in love and for everyone to have something nice to think about! Hey, I even read in "the Sun" the other day that Johnny Rotten has taken time out of his butter advertising career to write an article giving them his blessing. So it must be good!!!!!!! 

God save Wills & Kate...says Johnny Rotten | The Sun |News 

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Jo xxxx


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> It will bring in revenue ? lol Anyone who is prepared to spend their brass on this sort of self indulgent nonsense in these hard times quite obviously have more money than sense and are very sad people indeed. As in the song :
> 
> 
> God bless the queen, she's a .....
> 
> 
> Has she got a new hat, or will she just wear her crown of thorns ? Were the sex pistols not knighted ? lol



Just wait until it is your turn to fork out for Ks wedding...


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jojo said:


> Its hardly a self indulgent way of spending money. Some folk like all the pomp and ceremony and like to see history in the making. Its not a big deal. Like I said before, its lovely to see a young couple in love and for everyone to have something nice to think about! Hey, I even read in "the Sun" the other day that Johnny Rotten has taken time out of his butter advertising career to write an article giving them his blessing. So it must be good!!!!!!!
> 
> God save Wills & Kate...says Johnny Rotten | The Sun |News
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Jo xxxx


 I take the point that Johnny Rotten is making. Belonging to that family, they most certainly do need saving.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

siobhanwf said:


> Just wait until it is your turn to fork out for Ks wedding...



Will you pay for the security ? lol Perhaps the irish taxpayer will make a donation. Just seems all wrong to me with students now taking to the streets because their collegs fees have been increased x 3.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Unfortunately, the champagne Charlies and the royals are oblivious to such trivial matters.


----------



## siobhanwf

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Will you pay for the security ? lol Perhaps the irish taxpayer will make a donation. Just seems all wrong to me with students now taking to the streets because their collegs fees have been increased x 3.



the Irish tax payer can pay diddly squart having just been bailed out in part by Portugal to the tune of over 100 euros per person living in Portugal a total of 12 million euros I believe.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

It doesn't matter in the slightest, how much money they next get sent because they will continue to make an absolute pigs ear out of everything. It is in their D.N.A. to be spoilers. The ones responsible for this mess will not go short though.


----------



## jojo

Mr.Blueskies said:


> ....Just seems all wrong to me with students now taking to the streets because their collegs fees have been increased x 3.


...... and who's having to pay for the security for that???

Jo xxx


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

jojo said:


> ...... and who's having to pay for the security for that???
> 
> Jo xxx


 

Admitted, there were trouble makers, yobs and louts there just to cause trouble. That sort are instantly attracted to any type of a large gathering. Some sort of mania I expect and just like arsonists who get a buzz from setting light to things.
They need help of course ie battened severely. lol That though, surely has nothing to do with the majority of the students who were there and with very good reason to have a peaceful demonstration ,or the point that I am making ? No doubt they will next infilterate the royal wedding bash. More skulls will get a bashing there no doubt ?

I think they are for hire, under rent a mob !


----------

